# -10 degree road stem



## wayne (Aug 3, 2006)

Does Ritchey make a 31.8 road stem with -10 degree


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

wayne said:


> Does Ritchey make a 31.8 road stem with -10 degree


Ritchey only makes stems in the following angles:

84/6
73/17
30

However we also make a Adjustable Stem which is capable of a -10 degree rise. It's not as light as the above though.


----------

